# UCLA Directing/Production Fall 2019



## kreativesoul (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey guys!
I didn't see a thread for this so I decided to start one. Did any one else apply? And if so where else did you apply additionally.


----------



## Deleted member 21087 (Jan 18, 2019)

I did. I live in LA and prefer to stay in this area so I applied only to UCLA. I know I'm making the classic mistake of putting all my eggs in one basket....but you know those application fees really add up! 
@kreativesoul 




Did you get interviewed by UCLA already?


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey! I got an interview from AFI but still radio silence from UCLA. I know Screenwriting applicants from UCLA have started getting interview requests so I hope we're next. Also the fees definitely add up. I got a waiver for Chapman and Loyola.


----------



## zokage_ (Jan 18, 2019)

Still waiting to hear back from UCLA and USC for their respective Production/Directing programs. The wait is killing me lol


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 18, 2019)

@zokage_ I was just reading through the Stark thread and I don't think anyone has been notified yet.


----------



## zokage_ (Jan 18, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> @zokage_ I was just reading through the Stark thread and I don't think anyone has been notified yet.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 18, 2019)

Which is your first choice? Or are you indifferent? @zokage_


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 18, 2019)

Nothing wrong with being decisive and knowing what you want. I originally had intentions of only applying to UCLA. @skimoak


----------



## d890 (Jan 20, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Hey! I got an interview from AFI but still radio silence from UCLA. I know Screenwriting applicants from UCLA have started getting interview requests so I hope we're next. Also the fees definitely add up. I got a waiver for Chapman and Loyola.


Hey! Same here, reg. AFI. Do you know if UCLA sends invites for interviews throughout Jan? Or is it safe to assume no news is bad news? 
Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2019)

d890 said:


> Hey! Same here, reg. AFI. Do you know if UCLA sends invites for interviews throughout Jan? Or is it safe to assume no news is bad news?
> Thanks!


According to the data from past applications the earliest notification date for directing is January 30. It's the screenwriting ones that go out earlier.

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



> UCLA - Directing/Film Production
> 
> *FilmSchool.org Acceptance Rate:* 22.06% (15 out of 68 applications)
> *Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.4
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 21087 (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah I’m just banking on no news is good news! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 24, 2019)

Has anyone heard anything yet? I’m getting antsy over here


----------



## d890 (Jan 25, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Has anyone heard anything yet? I’m getting antsy over here


Same here!


----------



## Deleted member 21087 (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone been contacted for an interview yet??


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 3, 2019)

Nope????


----------



## Deleted member 21087 (Feb 3, 2019)

Yea me too??‍♀️


----------



## Shannon M Riley (Feb 5, 2019)

Got an interview request this afternoon! Scheduled for Friday


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 5, 2019)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Shannon M Riley (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone else interview? I was on the fence about UCLA but now I’m really falling in love with the program, ooof. I think mine went well, they started with “tell my about yourself” which I was somehow completely unprepared for ? but otherwise I feel good about it.


----------



## Deleted member 21087 (Feb 25, 2019)

@Shannon M Riley 
What other questions did they ask in your interview? Who were you interviewed by?


----------



## Sruch.Pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Shannon M Riley said:


> Anyone else interview? I was on the fence about UCLA but now I’m really falling in love with the program, ooof. I think mine went well, they started with “tell my about yourself” which I was somehow completely unprepared for ? but otherwise I feel good about it.



Hi Shannon!
I will be getting interviewed soon also, do you have any tips for the interview and if you don't mind, can you share the overall experience of your interview with UCLA. 

Thanks, 
Sruchi


----------



## Buusey (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey, I feel like this is late in the game but I just received an interview notification request FYI if people are still waiting to hear back.


----------



## d890 (Mar 4, 2019)

Just got interview request from UCLA! A pleasant surprise.


----------



## zokage_ (Mar 4, 2019)

I also just received an interview request. Almost passed out, was not expecting to hear anything back at all. Best of luck to us all!!


----------



## d890 (Mar 4, 2019)

zokage_ said:


> I also just received an interview request. Almost passed out, was not expecting to hear anything back at all. Best of luck to us all!!


Hahaaaa same, thought it was a done deal!


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 4, 2019)

I just got the request, too! Were you all asked to come up with a 2 minute pitch? Wondering if it's standard or if they're just giving me a chance because they weren't sold on the one in my application ?


----------



## d890 (Mar 4, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> I just got the request, too! Were you all asked to come up with a 2 minute pitch? Wondering if it's standard or if they're just giving me a chance because they weren't sold on the one in my application ?


LOL. I had the same request, yes. Its standard, I guess, and nice of them that they flag it in advance. Other schools just ask you to do that on the spot. Has anyone here interviewed already? I wonder what the duration, and flow of it is like.?


----------



## Buusey (Mar 4, 2019)

d890 said:


> LOL. I had the same request, yes. Its standard, I guess, and nice of them that they flag it in advance. Other schools just ask you to do that on the spot. Has anyone here interviewed already? I wonder what the duration, and flow of it is like.?



I interviewed back in 2013ish, fresh out of undergrad, and the faculty I talked to are still there after looking them up. I do know the program underwent some fundamental changes in the last few years but if the format of the interview is the same, I spoke to a student representative first who talked to me about her experiences, then a very informal conversation with 3 faculty members about what movies I like, why I want to make movies, etc. Was very relaxed in retrospect. Then, it ended with the big pitch (which I was the only one out of 75 that was never told about so I screwed it up).

Edit: oh also I forgot they mentioned that they interviewed 75ish for about 25ish slots but that may have changed because they also conducted my interview in NYC with a bunch of others based on the east coast USA. maybe budget cuts since then?


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey guys! Got my interview notification today as well. I’m on Friday! Fingers crossed


----------



## Roebot (Mar 4, 2019)

Was it by email or phone call that you got the request? Applicant here, freaking out that this is the nail in my coffin.


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 4, 2019)

Roebot said:


> Was it by email or phone call that you got the request? Applicant here, freaking out that this is the nail in my coffin.


I was emailed the message that was in my Acceptd account inbox, so maybe you could log in and check there? ?


----------



## Roebot (Mar 4, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> I was emailed the message that was in my Acceptd account inbox, so maybe you could log in and check there? ?


Nothing there yet, but no rejection either. Probably won’t hold out much hope if I don’t hear from them by this week. 

Congrats and hope the interview goes well!


----------



## jumshua (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey everyone! I was just wondering if anyone had any issues signing up for an interview slot? I see the message in acceptd but as far as I can see there are no options to sign up in the system...


----------



## jumshua (Mar 4, 2019)

jumshua said:


> Hey everyone! I was just wondering if anyone had any issues signing up for an interview slot? I see the message in acceptd but as far as I can see there are no options to sign up in the system...



I'm so stupid. was trying to do it on my phone but it wasn't working out. did it in a jiff on my laptop. ugh. glad I found it, though.


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 4, 2019)

jumshua said:


> I'm so stupid. was trying to do it on my phone but it wasn't working out. did it in a jiff on my laptop. ugh. glad I found it, though.


I actually had that same problem but I was on my laptop the whole time. The invite message was there but there was nothing in the Resources tab like they said. I even called to ask and they just directed me to message them on the website, but before I could send it, the schedule popped up!


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 5, 2019)

Roebot said:


> Nothing there yet, but no rejection either. Probably won’t hold out much hope if I don’t hear from them by this week.
> 
> Congrats and hope the interview goes well!


Thank you! I hope they reach out to you!


----------



## Shannon M Riley (Mar 5, 2019)

I interviewed in February. Just realized a few people asked for info earlier, sorry I missed it I’ve been trying not to spend too much time on these forums(for sanity). They asked what kind of work I’m interested in making and for my short film pitch. They also asked whether I’m interested in any alternative media like 360 filmmaking. Besides that it was pretty conversational. 

I’m documentary focused myself, how about the rest of you who got interview requests? I’m curious what this new round means as far as my application status!


----------



## sallygr4 (Mar 10, 2019)

If I haven’t received an interview yet should I assume I won’t?


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 10, 2019)

@sallygr4 I'm honestly not sure. The email I got on the acceptd website basically had every weekend from this past to March 22. The slots were all booked up. The 22 is their last day. You could always inquire.


----------



## sophie13133 (Mar 10, 2019)

It looks like sometimes, people are admitted to schools without having interviewed. Is that a possibility with UCLA? Or do you have to receive an interview in order to be considered for admission?


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 10, 2019)

sophie13133 said:


> It looks like sometimes, people are admitted to schools without having interviewed. Is that a possibility with UCLA? Or do you have to receive an interview in order to be considered for admission?


 You must be interviewed at UCLA


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 10, 2019)

I had my interview and honestly it was amazing. They were running behind but once it actually started it was light hearted and pretty relaxed. I could tell they truly cared about who I was as a person and it's a piece I really appreciated.


----------



## Ming_H (Mar 10, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I had my interview and honestly it was amazing. They were running behind but once it actually started it was light hearted and pretty relaxed. I could tell they truly cared about who I was as a person and it's a piece I really appreciated.


Thank you so much for sharing your experience of the interview! I am so so looking forward to it!


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 10, 2019)

No problem! I was with Rory, Nancy Richardson and Mark Ronson.


----------



## sophie13133 (Mar 11, 2019)

Just thought I’d post this here for anyone freaking out like me, I called admissions today and they said decisions would come out late March or early April. They also said that getting an interview does not determine admission, so if you didn’t get an interview offer, you’re still eligible to be accepted.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 11, 2019)

sophie13133 said:


> Just thought I’d post this here for anyone freaking out like me, I called admissions today and they said decisions would come out late March or early April. They also said that getting an interview does not determine admission, so if you didn’t get an interview offer, you’re still eligible to be accepted.


That’s interesting because in my interview I asked and was told it’s required to get an interview to be accepted. Last year and in previous years it was too. They just said an interview does not garuntee acceptance. I just asked on Saturday with the faculty. So that’s odd. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ming_H (Mar 12, 2019)

sophie13133 said:


> Just thought I’d post this here for anyone freaking out like me, I called admissions today and they said decisions would come out late March or early April. They also said that getting an interview does not determine admission, so if you didn’t get an interview offer, you’re still eligible to be accepted.



Thank you for sharing this, Sophie!

Glad to know the result would all come out at the end of this month or early April. So we don't need to wait for too much longer.


----------



## Shannon M Riley (Mar 12, 2019)

I think it’s safe to say an interview is required for admission unless you happen to be the director of an Oscar winning short film or Elon Musk or something else incredibly outstanding lol

Good luck everyone! ?


----------



## kid_a2 (Mar 12, 2019)

Shannon M Riley said:


> I think it’s safe to say an interview is required for admission unless you happen to be the director of an Oscar winning short film or Elon Musk or something else incredibly outstanding lol
> 
> Good luck everyone! ?



Not sure Elon Musk would get as much of a free pass anymore these days haha


----------



## Shannon M Riley (Mar 12, 2019)

I mean, "literally a rocket scientist" and "creator of paypal and the most successful electric car ever" probably looks pretty good on a resume.


----------



## kid_a2 (Mar 12, 2019)

Shannon M Riley said:


> I mean, "literally a rocket scientist" and "creator of paypal and the most successful electric car ever" probably looks pretty good on a resume.



For sure, but not sure how much SEC fraud investigations and Tesla's recent messes impact that.

Regardless, your original point is definitely true "I think it’s safe to say an interview is required for admission"


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 13, 2019)

Mark Ronson as in the musician?!

Also perhaps it's the different programs but for screenwriting I only had one interviewer. Hmm..


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 13, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Mark Ronson as in the musician?!
> 
> Also perhaps it's the different programs but for screenwriting I only had one interviewer. Hmm..



Hey! everyone keeps saying the singer. Maybe he sings. When I looked up Rory Kelly and Mark Ronson both came up as singers. But they said they were producer-directors. So maybe.


----------



## Buusey (Mar 15, 2019)

Just had my interview. Thought it went really well. Nancy even asked to make sure I fill out a statement of diversity for grants and stuff but not sure if she asks that of everyone who qualifies. Killed the pitch. Overdressed but whatever. Really nice campus too but the area around here seems expensive. Forgot to ask when we’d hear back though...


----------



## Buusey (Mar 16, 2019)

Did anyone by chance ask when we’d hear back? I think past years have been the third week of March but this year’s interview schedule is a bit later.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 16, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Did anyone by chance ask when we’d hear back? I think past years have been the third week of March but this year’s interview schedule is a bit later.



I asked and they said anytime after the last interviews towards the end of the month. Someone let year has their interview on the like the 23 and got a decision on the 28th. I’m hoping it’s a similar decision.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 16, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I asked and they said anytime after the last interviews towards the end of the month. Someone let year has their interview on the like the 23 and got a decision on the 28th. I’m hoping it’s a similar decision.



Excuse the typos. I’m super tired. Lol


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 16, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Mark Ronson as in the musician?!
> 
> Also perhaps it's the different programs but for screenwriting I only had one interviewer. Hmm..



Also I misunderstood. Mark Rosman. Lol


----------



## Buusey (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi all. Just got the call that I’ve been accepted by the department. Also big news: the faculty wants to put me up for the Graduate Opportunty Fellowship Program, which would essentially be full tuition for a non-CA resident, plus a $20,000 stipend to use on anything (100% is going to rent). The fellowship is not totally guaranteed so they’re at least giving me $5,000 towards tuition.

I’m so torn because NYU was my top school for a while and they offered me $27,500 (half tuition). I don’t know if I should pursue UCLA on a maybe chance I’ll get a fellowship (not sure what the chances are but apparently they get 2-3 per year). Also, not sure if it’s worth telling NYU and I could haggle for money too? I thought I was in the clear with decisions!!

Also, letters or calls of acceptances are apparently coming out this week.


----------



## Ming_H (Mar 24, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Hi all. Just got the call that I’ve been accepted by the department. Also big news: the faculty wants to put me up for the Graduate Opportunty Fellowship Program, which would essentially be full tuition for a non-CA resident, plus a $20,000 stipend to use on anything (100% is going to rent). The fellowship is not totally guaranteed so they’re at least giving me $5,000 towards tuition.
> 
> I’m so torn because NYU was my top school for a while and they offered me $27,500 (half tuition). I don’t know if I should pursue UCLA on a maybe chance I’ll get a fellowship (not sure what the chances are but apparently they get 2-3 per year). Also, not sure if it’s worth telling NYU and I could haggle for money too? I thought I was in the clear with decisions!!
> 
> Also, letters or calls of acceptances are apparently coming out this week.



Hi Buusey,

You've done a really great job to be admitted by both GIANT schools. Decisions are always hard to make when it really comes to us. But if I were you, I would dig more into both schools and figure out which one could really benefit me more in my whole career. Give less color to the fellowship, since it is way less important than how you want to achieve yourself. NYU could be the top school for you before, but you are the only person who knows which school fits you better. 

This is just my humble ideas about the situation you are at. Hope it can help! Good luck!


----------



## zokage_ (Mar 25, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Hi all. Just got the call that I’ve been accepted by the department. Also big news: the faculty wants to put me up for the Graduate Opportunty Fellowship Program, which would essentially be full tuition for a non-CA resident, plus a $20,000 stipend to use on anything (100% is going to rent). The fellowship is not totally guaranteed so they’re at least giving me $5,000 towards tuition.
> 
> I’m so torn because NYU was my top school for a while and they offered me $27,500 (half tuition). I don’t know if I should pursue UCLA on a maybe chance I’ll get a fellowship (not sure what the chances are but apparently they get 2-3 per year). Also, not sure if it’s worth telling NYU and I could haggle for money too? I thought I was in the clear with decisions!!
> 
> Also, letters or calls of acceptances are apparently coming out this week.



WOW. Thats really amazing news. In terms of decision making, I'd say decide what program has the most to offer for you.


----------



## zokage_ (Mar 25, 2019)

You know, I was super unbothered throughout this whole process...UNTIL my interview came lol. It was like...wow. This can ACTUALLY be a reality. So I guess I'll keep being patient.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 25, 2019)

zokage_ said:


> You know, I was super unbothered throughout this whole process...UNTIL my interview came lol. It was like...wow. This can ACTUALLY be a reality. So I guess I'll keep being patient.



I feel the same way. Honestly after having a stellar interview at AFI and then not getting in my confidence has been shaken. I haven't heard back from other places yet and my anxiety is through the roof.


----------



## Ming_H (Mar 25, 2019)

It seems that the decisions will come out early this week. So, no matter what the result is, we'll feel relieved soon. I can't agree more on how anxious we've been while waiting. Finger Crossed for all of us!


----------



## slantedenchanted (Mar 25, 2019)

Ming_H said:


> It seems that the decisions will come out early this week. So, no matter what the result is, we'll feel relieved soon. I can't agree more on how anxious we've been while waiting. Finger Crossed for all of us!



Thanks for the heads up! Good luck everyone. I was an anxious wreck during my interview but I'm still hoping for the best.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 25, 2019)

@ForeignFilmmaker Congrats on the acceptance!!! I saw your thread


----------



## slantedenchanted (Mar 25, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> @ForeignFilmmaker Congrats on the acceptance!!! I saw your thread



Congratulations @ForeignFilmmaker ! Do you mind sharing when and how you were offered admission? Was it a phone call or through Acceptd?


----------



## ForeignFilmmaker (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi @kreativesoul & @slantedenchanted , thanks so much for adding me to this conversation! 

So my situation is actually pretty much identical to @Buusey:

I had been interviewed by Mark, Nancy and Rory on March 9th. (Don't know if I heard back early because I was in the first batch of interviewees - but it's possible) 

Yesterday afternoon (around 11:30 AM) I got a phone call from Nancy letting me know that I had been accepted into the program. 

I had applied for a full ride scholarship that we found out I was not eligible for anymore because of where I live, so she said that they are recommending me for the Graduate Opportunity Fellowship Program instead.

She said I should expect a formal e-mail to come in soon, but that she just wanted to call and let me know before I got the e-mail.

Let me know if there is anymore info I can give you guys. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone here!


----------



## Buusey (Mar 25, 2019)

ForeignFilmmaker said:


> Hi @kreativesoul & @slantedenchanted , thanks so much for adding me to this conversation!
> 
> So my situation is actually pretty much identical to @Buusey:
> 
> ...



Congrats!! And FYI I was interviewed on the 15th so I don’t think the date has much to do with anything. When I spoke to Becky yesterday, she said she had to “input everyone’s info into the system” and that she would try to do it last night but I’m not sure if she did yet since I’ve yet to receive an official email.


----------



## ForeignFilmmaker (Mar 25, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Congrats!! And FYI I was interviewed on the 15th so I don’t think the date has much to do with anything. When I spoke to Becky yesterday, she said she had to “input everyone’s info into the system” and that she would try to do it last night but I’m not sure if she did yet since I’ve yet to receive an official email.


 
Congrats to you too! 

Yeah I have yet to receive an e-mail as well, but I will let you guys know when it shows up. 

You also got into NYU? Just out of curiosity, how are you weighing those two options?


----------



## Buusey (Mar 25, 2019)

ForeignFilmmaker said:


> Congrats to you too!
> 
> Yeah I have yet to receive an e-mail as well, but I will let you guys know when it shows up.
> 
> You also got into NYU? Just out of curiosity, how are you weighing those two options?



There is so much to consider that I may end up just making a new thread to get other people's input. Long story short, money is going to play a significant factor and I'm waiting for NYU's final financial aid package to come through. I essentially asked for more money last night from them after receiving the UCLA news but I think I got off on the wrong foot because apparently aid packages aren't finalized for them yet even though I already received my award letter. And the person in charge is out of office until April 1 so it's more waiting for me. I will say for a long, long time and even currently, I am drawn to NYU due to a bunch of factors (plus it was my dream school, even over the other schools I was rejected by) and I did have a bad experience with UCLA several years ago, but they seem to really like me which is kind of winning me over...

EDIT: also I wish we knew the stats for receiving the fellowship since you need to accept their admissions offer first apparently


----------



## ForeignFilmmaker (Mar 25, 2019)

Buusey said:


> There is so much to consider that I may end up just making a new thread to get other people's input. Long story short, money is going to play a significant factor and I'm waiting for NYU's final financial aid package to come through. I essentially asked for more money last night from them after receiving the UCLA news but I think I got off on the wrong foot because apparently aid packages aren't finalized for them yet even though I already received my award letter. And the person in charge is out of office until April 1 so it's more waiting for me. I will say for a long, long time and even currently, I am drawn to NYU due to a bunch of factors (plus it was my dream school, even over the other schools I was rejected by) and I did have a bad experience with UCLA several years ago, but they seem to really like me which is kind of winning me over...
> 
> EDIT: also I wish we knew the stats for receiving the fellowship since you need to accept their admissions offer first apparently



Yeah the money feels like such an overwhelming part of it. It's going to be hard to make this decision without knowing 100% what the financial aid packages look like. 

AFI is structured the same way, which sucks- you have to accept their admissions offer first before they give your your complete financial aid offer. 

In your opinion, what are the strengths of each program at NYU & UCLA?


----------



## Buusey (Mar 25, 2019)

ForeignFilmmaker said:


> Yeah the money feels like such an overwhelming part of it. It's going to be hard to make this decision without knowing 100% what the financial aid packages look like.
> 
> AFI is structured the same way, which sucks- you have to accept their admissions offer first before they give your your complete financial aid offer.
> 
> In your opinion, what are the strengths of each program at NYU & UCLA?



I will say that I am also considering my personal life and how happy I'd be in each city, but if we're looking at JUST the programs themselves...

First Year Curriculum:
UCLA has you making two films, I believe, while crewing on everyone else's. One two-minute film and one six-minute film with no restrictions except for the length. This may be on top of other classes you take, which include theory/history courses, something that I actually like. NYU has you making two films, one silent (shot on film) and a documentary on a person, shot by yourself or with another person. Their approach is to instill a sense of discipline in the craft. So overall, NYU seems more focused on solely the art/craft of filmmaking and working toward your thesis whereas UCLA is more comprehensive.

NYC is easier to shoot exteriors since you don't need a permit if you're not blocking foot traffic whereas I hear it's harder to shoot places in LA. I do like the diverse landscapes in LA-- like you could drive an hour and be either in the mountains, the desert, or the beach. Both have fairly decent soundstages.

I will say that during my interview with UCLA, two different professors told me conflicting things about the equipment. One said the equipment was not exactly state-of-the-art but they were most interested in teaching storytelling while the other said that wasn't true. I think NYU does have better equipment though with just as good an education on storytelling.

NYU seems to have the historical reputation of supporting filmmaking from marginalized communities (which matters to me) and is, from what everyone tells me, the program for independent filmmakers. UCLA seems to have undergone some changes in the past few years (with being closer to the screenwriting/producing program and changing from 4 required years to 3) and with all the schools I've researched, including talking to students, they seem to be trying to brand themselves as a more progressive school on the West Coast (compared to AFI/USC)

The facilities at NYU are definitely nicer than UCLA but UCLA being a public school and publicly funded, that has a certain charm to me. But UCLA's campus itself is really nice but as a graduate student several years removed from undergrad, that matters less to me.


----------



## Buusey (Mar 27, 2019)

FYI just got my official acceptance email through Acceptd. Really hoping a lot of you got in!


----------



## ForeignFilmmaker (Mar 27, 2019)

Buusey said:


> FYI just got my official acceptance email through Acceptd. Really hoping a lot of you got in!




I also just got my letter on Acceptd. Good luck guys!


----------



## Ming_H (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello, just a quick question. Has anybody who interviewed in March 22nd received messages/calls from the school? Thanks!


----------



## zokage_ (Mar 29, 2019)

Ming_H said:


> Hello, just a quick question. Has anybody who interviewed in March 22nd received messages/calls from the school? Thanks!


 Nope, haven't heard anything. I feel like they may have already admitted their group, and now anything else will probably just be waitlists or denials. But thats just me assuming..or using deductive reasoning lol.


----------



## slantedenchanted (Mar 29, 2019)

zokage_ said:


> Nope, haven't heard anything. I feel like they may have already admitted their group, and now anything else will probably just be waitlists or denials. But thats just me assuming..or using deductive reasoning lol.



I also haven’t heard anything and definitely share your suspicions @zokage_ . Last year some groups of people were notified at least a week between one another so there’s still a possibility only a handful have been notified so far.


----------



## zokage_ (Mar 29, 2019)

slantedenchanted said:


> I also haven’t heard anything and definitely share your suspicions @zokage_ . Last year some groups of people were notified at least a week between one another so there’s still a possibility only a handful have been notified so far.


Well, in that case I will continue to be hopeful lol.


----------



## vbedelian (Mar 30, 2019)

Alright, everyone, I need some advice. I got accepted to LMU, and they initially wanted me to commit by March 26. I managed to get an extension until April 1. But I interviewed with UCLA on March 16 and haven't heard a yes or no from them. 

If I haven't heard back from UCLA yet, what are my chances of getting a yes? It kinda seems like they send out the yes' first and then the no's. I read earlier that someone got a reply from them on a Sunday, so I'm hoping they send something in the next 2 days.


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 30, 2019)

vbedelian said:


> Alright, everyone, I need some advice. I got accepted to LMU, and they initially wanted me to commit by March 26. I managed to get an extension until April 1. But I interviewed with UCLA on March 16 and haven't heard a yes or no from them.
> 
> If I haven't heard back from UCLA yet, what are my chances of getting a yes? It kinda seems like they send out the yes' first and then the no's. I read earlier that someone got a reply from them on a Sunday, so I'm hoping they send something in the next 2 days.


Did you by chance get a scholarship offer from LMU? I asked for an extension as well but they only extended it to the morning of the 28th.


----------



## vbedelian (Mar 30, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> Did you by chance get a scholarship offer from LMU? I asked for an extension as well but they only extended it to the morning of the 28th.


I did not. I should have applied for one but ran out of time.


----------



## Isabehl (Mar 30, 2019)

vbedelian said:


> I did not. I should have applied for one but ran out of time.


I hope you hear from UCLA before the deadline! I'm also waiting for a decision from them (interviewed on March 22) but I had to put down my deposit at LMU.. it sounds like maybe UCLA is your top choice, though?
I've been having a hard time deciding over the schools I applied to (even though I've only heard from one so far, haha) so putting the deposit down at LMU might work out okay for me... then again everything I'm thinking right now might go out the window if I actually get a yes from UCLA. I just wish all school decisions were sent at the same time ?


----------



## zokage_ (Apr 1, 2019)

vbedelian said:


> I did not. I should have applied for one but ran out of time.


It might be a good idea to just put the deposit down, that way you at least have some sort of comfort and security.


----------



## zokage_ (Apr 1, 2019)

Nothing like the waiting game. lol


----------



## Isabehl (Apr 1, 2019)

zokage_ said:


> Nothing like the waiting game. lol


I was doing ok but now my stress level is at about 100, haha


----------



## slantedenchanted (Apr 4, 2019)

Has anyone heard anything or have any inkling as to whether they've notified all the admits already?


----------



## kreativesoul (Apr 4, 2019)

I was denied this morning at 5 a.m eastern time


----------



## slantedenchanted (Apr 4, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I was denied this morning at 5 a.m eastern time


I'm sorry to hear that. I wish they gave everyone their rejections at the same time, I'm just tired of waiting. Not worth the anxiety.


----------



## zokage_ (Apr 6, 2019)

I just checked my application status and no decision has been made on it yet.


----------



## aaaaaaaaaaaa (Apr 8, 2019)

I got the news tonight that I got off the waitlist, so there is still hope to anyone still waiting


----------



## zokage_ (Apr 9, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> I got the news tonight that I got off the waitlist, so there is still hope to anyone still waiting


Had they notified you to tell you that you were waitlisted to begin with?


----------



## aaaaaaaaaaaa (Apr 9, 2019)

zokage_ said:


> Had they notified you to tell you that you were waitlisted to begin with?





zokage_ said:


> Had they notified you to tell you that you were waitlisted to begin with?



No, I had no idea I was on the waitlist


----------



## zokage_ (Apr 9, 2019)

Okay, sounds like I might also be waitlisted, because I haven't been denied. Congrats on getting off the waitlist though!!


----------



## Healing2 (Apr 9, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> I got the news tonight that I got off the waitlist, so there is still hope to anyone still waiting


Congrats! Did you get an email or a phone call?


----------



## aaaaaaaaaaaa (Apr 9, 2019)

Healing2 said:


> Congrats! Did you get an email or a phone call?


Thank you! Phone call


----------



## Isabehl (Apr 9, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> Thank you! Phone call


Congrats! And that's awesome to hear that they're still personally calling people. I'm still waiting to hear... Did they happen to mention anything about scholarships or housing? I'm wondering if I do happen to make it in, if those are still possibilities for us...


----------



## Qingyue (Apr 9, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> I got the news tonight that I got off the waitlist, so there is still hope to anyone still waiting



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Qingyue (Apr 9, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> I got the news tonight that I got off the waitlist, so there is still hope to anyone still waiting



Hi aaaaaaaa, do you mind me asking when is your interview?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 9, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> Thank you! Phone call


Your user name always make me think of this scene:


----------



## zokage_ (Apr 10, 2019)

Does anyone happen to know what the deadline is for deposits, etc? For those who are admitted


----------



## Buusey (Apr 10, 2019)

zokage_ said:


> Does anyone happen to know what the deadline is for deposits, etc? For those who are admitted



The deadline is April 15 though I'm sure if you are on a waitlist, they'll definitely give you more time for people who decline their acceptance. It seems as if they have a blind waitlist...I'm going to decline my acceptance either today or tomorrow so hopefully one of you can have my spot!


----------



## aaaaaaaaaaaa (Apr 10, 2019)

Qingyue said:


> Hi aaaaaaaa, do you mind me asking when is your interview?


I interviewed on the 22nd


----------



## Qingyue (Apr 11, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> I interviewed on the 22nd



Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2019)

There hasn't been a private UCLA student group created yet if anyone wants to take the initiative to create one:



			Student Groups
		




			https://www.filmschool.org/group/create


----------



## slantedenchanted (Apr 12, 2019)

I called the department admissions office Wednesday and was told that not all admits have been notified and that all admissions decisions would be going out "shortly". I presumed "shortly" meant we'd have found out in the last couple of days, but I've heard nothing since that call. I've been answering every unlisted telemarketing phone call like a desperate ding-a-ling ?


----------



## Qingyue (Apr 12, 2019)

slantedenchanted said:


> I called the department admissions office Wednesday and was told that not all admits have been notified and that all admissions decisions would be going out "shortly". I presumed "shortly" meant we'd have found out in the last couple of days, but I've heard nothing since that call. I've been answering every unlisted telemarketing phone call like a desperate ding-a-ling ?



I understand the feeling...I really do.

But, so what? It means nothing! We’re still talented filmmakers, and we’re always creating something : )


----------



## Chris W (Apr 14, 2019)

FYI we're organizing a June Meetup in the LA FilmSchool.org group:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/los-angeles-area-filmschool-org-ers.128/


----------



## zokage_ (Apr 16, 2019)

slantedenchanted said:


> I called the department admissions office Wednesday and was told that not all admits have been notified and that all admissions decisions would be going out "shortly". I presumed "shortly" meant we'd have found out in the last couple of days, but I've heard nothing since that call. I've been answering every unlisted telemarketing phone call like a desperate ding-a-ling ?


Woooooowwwww, they really want to kill me lmaooo.


----------



## clurrm (Apr 16, 2019)

i finally received a waitlist notification email at midnight last night ?


----------



## zokage_ (Apr 16, 2019)

clurrm said:


> i finally received a waitlist notification email at midnight last night ?


I just checked my app status. No decision made yet. No email yet either.


----------



## Isabehl (Apr 16, 2019)

I received the email/Acceptd message that I was waitlisted around 11am PST today. (My app status still shows as there being no decision made yet, though)


----------



## alcudish (Apr 18, 2019)

zokage_ said:


> Does anyone happen to know what the deadline is for deposits, etc? For those who are admitted



I'm admitted to UCLA and the process is a bit tricky.. I got the good news from TFT school on March 27, saying the formal admission letter is pending on the University's Graduate Division. Meanwhile I had to respond to the TFT school by April 15 about my decision. I replied immediately saying I would love to.

But the formal admission letter from the University didn't arrive until today (April 18), 3 weeks after the decision notification from the school. I logged in and officially accepted the admission just now, and NO deposit was required.

One thing to take is that the university graduate division's process is very slow. Hope my info helps. Good luck!


----------



## alcudish (Apr 18, 2019)

Another tip is that there's no use to check the appstatus webpage.. It remained 'no decision' until the formal admission letter sent out by the Graduate Division, 3 weeks after the school gave me notification.

So it's always a message on getacceptd.com first. no point to check appstatus


----------



## slantedenchanted (Apr 24, 2019)

Well I wasn't expecting this, but this morning I received a call around 8:30a that I was taken off the waitlist and admitted into the Directing program! I send my sincerest wishes of luck to any remaining waitlisted applicants--there may be hope yet.


----------



## Isabehl (Apr 24, 2019)

slantedenchanted said:


> Well I wasn't expecting this, but this morning I received a call around 8:30a that I was taken off the waitlist and admitted into the Directing program! I send my sincerest wishes of luck to any remaining waitlisted applicants--there may be hope yet.


Congratulations!! That's awesome!  Just curious.. since it seems like notifications for the program have been coming out so sporadically throughout the whole process.. were you told you were on the waitlist before the call? (if yes, can I ask how long ago you were told you were on the waitlist?) Congrats again and I wish you the best in the program!!


----------



## slantedenchanted (Apr 24, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> Congratulations!! That's awesome!  Just curious.. since it seems like notifications for the program have been coming out so sporadically throughout the whole process.. were you told you were on the waitlist before the call? (if yes, can I ask how long ago you were told you were on the waitlist?) Congrats again and I wish you the best in the program!!


Thank you @Isabehl I appreciate it! I received an Acceptd message via email around 8pm on 4/15 saying I was waitlisted.


----------



## Isabehl (Apr 24, 2019)

slantedenchanted said:


> Thank you @Isabehl I appreciate it! I received an Acceptd message via email around 8pm on 4/15 saying I was waitlisted.


Thanks so much for the info! I think I received the message around 11am the next day.. I'm sure there are plenty ahead of me, but hey, that's still pretty close! Haha


----------



## slantedenchanted (Apr 24, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> Thanks so much for the info! I think I received the message around 11am the next day.. I'm sure there are plenty ahead of me, but hey, that's still pretty close! Haha



Yeah no problem! I really hope you hear good news soon. The waitlist pool must be pretty small especially since the final cohort size is typically 18 at most, so hopefully you aren’t behind many others if anyone else at all. Good luck!


----------



## Isabehl (Apr 25, 2019)

slantedenchanted said:


> Yeah no problem! I really hope you hear good news soon. The waitlist pool must be pretty small especially since the final cohort size is typically 18 at most, so hopefully you aren’t behind many others if anyone else at all. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

